# Age and Score?



## EddieBaasen (Jun 7, 2011)

Can someone help me age and score this guy? Recently had him coming into our cameras in Campwood!


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

huge


----------



## Grinmaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Age = Od Enough Score = A Bunch Shoot him !!!!!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

4.5-5.5 yo and 192" (+/- 75 inches).


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

He's a 200'' deer... That terrian is a little different than I remember campwood...Walker


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Grinmaker said:


> Age = Od Enough Score = A Bunch Shoot him !!!!!!!


x2-- main frame 12 , time to take a dirt nap and look good on the wall a few months later


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Crazy main beams!


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome deer. He will score close to 190. Ill mount him for free if i can take the one in the back. Both awesome 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

Chootem lizabeth! Chootem!:cheers:


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow!! What a hoss! It seems that he comes to the water trough just to get his picture taken!!

Good luck getting him if you so choose to, but he could be something REAL special in a year or two...


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

What a beast!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow, what else can I say, wish I could help you with the scoring but I'm used to scoring 120-140 deer, this one is way outta my league!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Does it matter ???? Shoot'em, Score'em, look at his teeth......Mount.


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

good luck getting him


----------



## EddieBaasen (Jun 7, 2011)

Appreciate all the comments! Hopefully when the time comes we will meet!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Camp wood ? Hmmm lots of mesquite, pear and dry dirt and no rocks. Not calling you out but I just never seen that part of Camp Wood. Very nice deer..


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

I think he's 4.5-5.5 and around 210. That is an awesome deer! Only 1 wayo to find out for sure though. Good Luck!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow x1000!!!!


----------



## jimmiehammond (Feb 9, 2011)

he is 5 1/2 and he will score well over 200", but im sure you already know that


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Camp Wood you say? Really? I hunted that area for years and never saw any animal that size. You sure you have your location right?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Does it matter ???? Shoot'em, Score'em, look at his teeth......Mount.


Ray I thought we were supposed to say...he needs several more yrs (at least 4-5) to spread his stuff arround and with the drought he could have had a nice rack, you did good not hunting him, he could really blow up in a few yrs.....WW


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> He's a 200'' deer... That terrian is a little different than I remember campwood...Walker


I was thinking the same thing. Especially considering I lived in Real County for ... oh, 6 years. Annnnnnnd considering I have a picture of this deer over this same water trough that was posted either last year or the year before. Those beams are unmistakable ...

Eddie, come on bro. Let's potlick fish not photos ...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I was wondering how this popped up from some time ago...Look at the dates on the original posts


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

200 + . What are you doing looking at him ? Time or a dirt nap.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> I was wondering how this popped up from some time ago...Look at the dates on the original posts


Hmmmmmmmm. Ok. Maybe it is his deer. If so, I apologize. If not ... POTLICK ...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Monster Buck, 205


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> Ray I thought we were supposed to say...he needs several more yrs (at least 4-5) to spread his stuff arround and with the drought he could have had a nice rack, you did good not hunting him, he could really blow up in a few yrs.....WW


Your right.......I forgot.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I stayed outta this last time around, but I can't help it, I just ain't buyin this one......


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

Right beam......28.......left beam........28
g1....................8........g1....................8
g2...................12........g2...................9
g3....................8........g3....................9
g4....................5.........g4...................8
g5...................10........g5...................4
g6....................8.........g6...................0
g7....................6.........g7...................0
.
Total of above........151
6 abnormal pts..........17
spread.......................20
mass..........................38

total score.............226


----------



## EddieBaasen (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow how did this even come up again. 

No that deer isn't in Campwood, Yall got that a long time ago. My ranch is in Campwood and just thought it would be funny to say he was on my place. He is real though and located at a undisclosed location in South, TX. Actually if you looked at another post of mine you would figure out exactly where he is, but you cant have him. He will take a dirt nap this year, 2012 as long as nothing happens to him. We looked at him in November and decided he needed another year. He's an awesome deer but there were others that were bigger. Instead we took another that scored 230 and mine that went 160. Pictures below.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I'm thinking my Bro has the top deer to mount OR one very simular, whos doing it??....WW


----------



## EddieBaasen (Jun 7, 2011)

wet dreams said:


> I'm thinking my Bro has the top deer to mount OR one very simular, whos doing it??....WW


Howard Hanson with Wildlife Recreations has both of them.


----------

